# Lumber info



## frlouis (Jan 6, 2011)

What do the letters "FAS" stand for in ads for lumber?:thumbdown:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

"Firsts and Seconds." 

It's a premium hardwood grade which is used mostly for furniture and generally free of defects, although some defects are allowed. I'll try to find you a link for a better description. 






.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

If I recall correctly, as a log is milled the first and second cuts off of a log were expected to have the least number of defects. Traditionally they were the first two cuts on each side of the log after the bark slab was removed. As a tree grows in a deep wood forest, it sheds it's lower branches since they no longer function effectively to provide enough light collection for the tree's lower leaves. The tree grows over the lower branches yielding the lower logs with fewer outside defects or branches than the upper logs.
Rich


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

Check this out. 
jim
http://www.appalachianfas.com/grades.htm


----------



## frlouis (Jan 6, 2011)

Jim
Thanks for the link to Appalachian woods. It provided good info.
Louis Caron:yes:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

so what cut is "select"? or what does this refer to?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Another link explaining grading.
The select grade is essentially the same grade lumber as the 1F grade, except for the minimum board size. Select grade lumber’s minimum board size after kiln-drying is 3-1/2" wide by 6’ long.







.


----------

